# Post your HOB fuge!



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm putting together a HOB fuge with a modified AC110. I'm looking for ideas and would really like to see what others have found success with.

So, post your pics!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

not worth the time and effort. 
I know there willi be a few people out there that have them and use them but realistically a small fuge isn't worth the effort. Even a small 5g fuge is barely big enough to help out in a tank.

Lately when I head over to people's houses I'm seeing more 40-60g fuges. And we're talking separate from the sump.

The larger the better of course, but we all have space limitations.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Depends on why you want the fuge. if its to grow pods then it will be a good addition but if it is as a means of exporting nutrients then I agree with Alt on this.



altcharacter said:


> not worth the time and effort.
> I know there willi be a few people out there that have them and use them but realistically a small fuge isn't worth the effort. Even a small 5g fuge is barely big enough to help out in a tank.
> 
> Lately when I head over to people's houses I'm seeing more 40-60g fuges. And we're talking separate from the sump.
> ...


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree with alt as well. On my previous cube I had a small fuge and all it did was collect detritis. I went fugeless on my new setup and I have almost no algae where as before i was always battling cyano. If you are setting up a fuge for nutrient export it better be large or else you are wasting your time. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

Interesting. Even for a little 25g, eh?

What about the mechanical and chemical filtration? Do you think the tank will be fine with just live rock & powerheads and weekly 10-20% water changes?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I run gfo in a tlf150 reactor plus carbon passively in a bag plus a tunze skimmer in a 25g.  overkill? Maybe but I like to feed my corals, anemone and fish well.


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

How do you run the carbon? Got pics?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I will post pics this weekend. My 25g was customised to be like an all in one so the back right corner has an overflow in the tank with the carbon in a bag and the pump for the reactor.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know guys but I threw a ball of chaeto into my 20G as an experiment and I have to say it's the only tank I haven't battled algae with. The chaeto grew immensely but there is not a stitch of algae and the tank has no skimmer. So I think that a decent sized Refugium would help... Now if only I could figure out how to contain that eyesore in my 45G cube...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You're talking about a 20g tank and he's talking about a 400ml fuge. There is a huge difference in both of those sizes.

The idea of having cheato as a nutrient export is a great idea but it needs to have a large chunk to do it. I'd say something around the 20-25g range would be good to help a system out. You could do it in a smaller tank but it defeats the purpose of the cheato in my opinion.

I had a small HOB fuge on the back of my 8g tank and it didn't do much other than growing a bit and possibly a home for pods? The big problem was the amount of flow going through was just way too much. My fuge now probably gets 10g/hr or so and the skimmer bay gets around 600gph. Slowing down the flow in the fuge area helps the growth quite a bit and my cheato grows and grows and grows! Not to mention the pods that are housed in there are unreal!

If you're going to spend money on a HOB fuge I'd say upgrade your MT instead and go for a sump/fuge setup.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish I could have a sump but it's a no go for me at the moment. But yes, a big ball of chaeto sure helps a tank...


----------

